# Rescue Team Considers Having Lost Camel's Hump Hikers Foot Bill



## thetrailboss (Jul 21, 2009)

Seems to be a recurring theme.  

http://www.timesargus.com/article/20090720/NEWS02/907200332/1003/NEWS02


----------



## kingdom-tele (Jul 21, 2009)

do you mean people pulling the "we need a rescue" card to early, they should charge them, but it does bring up the debate again, if people know they are going to be charged will they call?  will it lead to more useless deaths?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 21, 2009)

kingdom-tele said:


> do you mean people pulling the "we need a rescue" card to early, they should charge them, but it does bring up the debate again, if people know they are going to be charged will they call?  will it lead to more useless deaths?



Well, what do you think?  

I personally roll my eyes because these folks started the hike late, in bad weather, and were not prepared.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 21, 2009)

People should always have to pay for the rescue..why should taxpayers foot the bill..


----------



## hammer (Jul 21, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> People should always have to pay for the rescue..why should taxpayers foot the bill..


What about cases where hikers are prepared and an accident happens?

I'm all for going after irresponsible hikers (the Eagle Scout rescue is a case in point), but I've been thinking about what would be considered "reasonable and prudent" preparations for a hike (or whatever the standard is).  While I believe I've always been prepared on hikes I've gone on, I really don't know if I've met the "official" standard.


----------

